# Backflush now solenoid stuck (I think)



## Wolfie (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, so I backflushed my 2 month old Gaggia Classic today. Wish I hadn't. I now notice that the tube into the drip tray (decompression) runs when I brew a shot.... it drips, then runs. Certainly it is misbehaving and I can only assume it is taking pressure away from the brewing parts.

Any thoughts? My best guess from A-Level days is that the solenoid is physically not shutting properly.

HELP!

THANKS!


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 24, 2012)

... just a couple of additional points.

I can hear the solenoid clicking when I 'rock' the brew switch.

When I backflush, the decompression tube drips with the presure but still spits as the solenoid is properly activated on switch-off.

It drips from the tube when running water through without a pf on (most of the time).

Seems like the solenoid is 'working' but just not closing fully.

Again, thoughts VERY welcome!!


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 24, 2012)

...oh, finally, it seems to bubble from the tube (I guess that's just as it is pumped water rather than a drip as such) but should there be air in there at all?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

i would suggest repeating the backflush procedure and make sure you do several backflushes to get rid of all the detergent afterwards.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, thanks will try that - you think some undissolved cleaner had jammed it maybe?

It seems a little better now after sitting for a few hours. I suppose the backflush, then pumping through lots of clean water, is an unusual load for the machine as a whole - compared to simply pulling one or two shots.

Cheers.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Most likely something solid was jamming it as you suggested - perhaps scale or grounds.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

I did this and either knackered the solenoid or blocked it. Stripped it out and put a new one in.......


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i know a lot of you do the backflush on gaggia solenoids, you can get away with it on the older machines but on the newer ones with the small solenoids you will likely give yourself problems

mark


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

What about when we've upgraded the solenoid? We ok to carry on then? I backlash every use!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

should be ok, we were told not to recommend as blockage of the solenoid can easily happen. basically your pumping gunge and scale purposely into the solenoid, only needs a tiny bit of grit or scale to lodge to block it. if descaled regularly you should have no need to. the new solenoids are terrible. the large ones should not give you any problems

mark


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

How will I know if I have the old bigger one or the newer smaller solenoid?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

If your machines from philips or pretty new its the cheaper version id guess....


----------

